# mold



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Just thinking out loud.
If you cant find a commercially produced mold, could you make one?
I have heard of others using PVC pipe that you can find at a local hardware store. Simply find one with the right inside diameter and cut to length, capping off the bottom.
I believe due to the length that you would get enough shrinkage after cooling to allow the candle to release.
You can use some silicon release agent or even gently heat under hot water to aid the removal process if necessary.
Kurt


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

You can make the candles out of wood or another material and then get the silicon mold stuff they sell. Basically you would be making rubber molds. Many side-line candle shops make thier own molds this way and it is very easy to do.


----------



## Heavenly Honey (Dec 1, 2004)

making it out of pvc would be great if they will release. Also I could make multiple ones at a time without the huge mold cost.

What release agent would be the best??????


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Spray the mold woth silicon or a mold release product, and then a good freezer.


----------



## Heavenly Honey (Dec 1, 2004)

thanks for the imput.


----------

